# How long to bulk?



## Juan-pierre (Mar 8, 2014)

im currently bulking im still only 156lbs 9.2%bf 5'7''. i will be competing in a natural under19 competition on 7sept. so untill when should i bulk? i was planning to bulk untill the end of may, leaving me 3 months to cut. is this about right. taking into consideration the guys in my age group are not that huge, but on the other hand i dont knw who is going to show up.


----------



## losieloos (Mar 8, 2014)

Im showing up.


----------



## Juan-pierre (Mar 8, 2014)

Haha, yeah right, you under 19. I uploaded a profile pic: me at 147lbs, not much differance in appearance at 156lbs, lil bit bit bigger chest and thighs


----------



## losieloos (Mar 8, 2014)

Are you on a cycle right now?


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 8, 2014)

We have experts on this board who have expertise in certain areas, Rayanharvey is our expert in bulking. Look him up.


----------



## Juan-pierre (Mar 8, 2014)

a cycle of what exactly? im not using anything, been on whey for 2weeks thats all.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 8, 2014)

losieloos said:


> Are you on a cycle right now?


Treadmill.......


----------



## losieloos (Mar 8, 2014)

Juan-pierre said:


> a cycle of what exactly? im not using anything, been on whey for 2weeks thats all.



You got pct for that? Whey could shut you down pretty bad.


----------



## losieloos (Mar 8, 2014)

Whey usually kicks in around week 3. Sides could be bad like bloated stomach, bad breath, farts and diarrhea. I hope you have some type of cycle support to combat the negative side effects.


----------



## Juan-pierre (Mar 8, 2014)

Pct? so i should use whey protein


----------



## Juan-pierre (Mar 8, 2014)

Juan-pierre said:


> Pct? so i should use whey protein



sorry i meant to ask if i shouldnt use the whey


----------



## losieloos (Mar 8, 2014)

Juan-pierre said:


> sorry i meant to ask if i shouldnt use the whey



What's your diet like. Tell us. We're your friends.  Lets see how you're bulking.


----------



## losieloos (Mar 8, 2014)

Maybe I can help you with you're bulking. But I need to know what you're eating.


----------



## Juan-pierre (Mar 8, 2014)

Diet: Sample day:

7:30: Future Life cereal 75g
        milk                    300ml
        coffee                 250ml 

8:30-10:00: Workout
                 water 1000ml

10:30: post workout
          whey protein    30g
          milk                500ml
          bananas          2-3

11:00-14:00: sleep

14:00: Fruit juice   300ml
          Egg and ham sandwiches 4slices of white bread

17:00  30g whey
          milk       400ml
          with a snack (chocolate or something)

19:00  Dinner:
          Chicken  150g
          Rice medium grain 100g
          Potatoes      70g
          Vegetables  50g
          Something to drink (glass of coke)

21:00: Snack:
          Juice    250ml
          2x vienna`s

I like snacking inbetween meals. Most days i consume atleast 2L of water and atleast 1.5L of milk


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 8, 2014)

Definitely not going to bulk on that diet.


----------



## losieloos (Mar 8, 2014)

That's a horrible bulking diet bro. Where did you get this diet from?


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 8, 2014)

Maybe I misunderstood what you are asking. Are you currently bulking and asking how much longer should you. Or are you about to begin bulking.


----------



## Juan-pierre (Mar 8, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> Definitely not going to bulk on that diet.



Why not? thats 3463cals, according to calorie king. my daily requirement is 2700 cal. please explain


----------



## StoliFTW (Mar 8, 2014)

Must be nice to take naps and not work..


----------



## Juan-pierre (Mar 8, 2014)

losieloos said:


> That's a horrible bulking diet bro. Where did you get this diet from?



I need help bro. im not a nutritional guru, eventhough its a bad diet, i was 137lbs in november and now im at 156 so thats 19 pounds gained in 4 months


----------



## losieloos (Mar 8, 2014)

You need to start eating solid meals. Fruity pebbles cereal isnt going to give you the nutrients to build muscle. If you insist on keeping the whey in your diet then do so, but I would not even bother with that and instead use that money to buy chicken, eggs, beef, oatmeal potatoes etc.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 8, 2014)

StoliFTW said:


> Must be nice to take naps and not work..


Yeah was I reading that right. Are you taking a 3 hour nap? What country do you live in?


----------



## losieloos (Mar 8, 2014)

To make it easier on you, you should to like a meal shake meal shake type of diet.  3 whole meals with 3 whey protein shakes with something mixed in so it can be a meal like oatmeal,  peanut butter, olive oil. For your whole meals do like chicken and potatoes for all 3 meals or mix it up some with other good sources of protein and carbs/fat. I eat the same shit every day you'll get use to it.


----------



## Juan-pierre (Mar 8, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> Maybe I misunderstood what you are asking. Are you currently bulking and asking how much longer should you. Or are you about to begin bulking.



Honestly ive been trying to bulk up for a few months, but my diet isnt consistent. it varies form day to day. And stoli yes its awesome to take naps and not work


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 8, 2014)

I'll give you a start. Get rid of that cereal. Breakfast is your most important meal of the day. 
Sramble up some egg whites maybe 6 for you and only 2 yolks. Oatmeal add raisins if you like them. Ha e some fruit and a whole wheat muffin or bread. 
Post work out. Whey protein 35 grams for you and mix it with waxymaze or some type of carbohydrate powder. Carbs are very important post workout and those bananas are too slow digesting. Then eat a solid meal one hour later. Chicken breast sweet potato and some veggies. And some fruit. Cut your nap down to an hour.


----------



## Juan-pierre (Mar 8, 2014)

losieloos said:


> To make it easier on you, you should to like a meal shake meal shake type of diet.  3 whole meals with 3 whey protein shakes with something mixed in so it can be a meal like oatmeal,  peanut butter, olive oil. For your whole meals do like chicken and potatoes for all 3 meals or mix it up some with other good sources of protein and carbs/fat. I eat the same shit every day you'll get use to it.



I got they whey for free. i actually eat a lot of patatoes and pasta so i think my carbs are okay. the futurelife cereal high protein blend contain whey, casein and soy protein. i live in south africa. i usaully take a nap after working out. not always 3 hours lol but atleast an hour.


----------



## losieloos (Mar 8, 2014)

So I guess if you ever want a nice piece of meat you have to go hunting for it?


----------



## losieloos (Mar 8, 2014)

Wait so your name is juan and youre from Africa?


----------



## losieloos (Mar 8, 2014)

Jk around but yeah fix your diet.


----------



## Juan-pierre (Mar 8, 2014)

Haha lmao south africa isnt a jungle. i live in cape town one of the most beautiful cities in the world.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 8, 2014)

Juan-pierre said:


> Haha lmao south africa isnt a jungle. i live in cape town one of the most beautiful cities in the world.



I'm originally from South Africa, Mate - lived outside of Bloemfontein. Came to the States in the early 80s. Welcome to UGB!

Re: your diet, its bollocks, Mate. JaxNY's advice is spot-on IMO. Need to get you some real food in there, worry less about building a diet around whey protein and focus instead on getting 4-5 solid meals down your gullet every day. Chicken, beef, oats, rice, avocados, natty PB and olive oil to name a few from each macronutrient category you'll want to become familiar with. 

Cheers!

- Savage


----------



## woodswise (Mar 8, 2014)

Diet is one of the the keys to this sport.  If you don't get your diet right, you won't have as much success.  To get your diet under control, you will need to weigh and measure all your food and log it.  Be sure you are getting 1.5 to 2 grams of protein per lb of bodyweight, cut your fats below 100g for bulking, an fill the rest of the kcals you need with carbs.


----------



## Juan-pierre (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks guys i'll start correcting my diet first thing tomorrow, making sure to stack up on the foods you have mentioned.


----------



## Juan-pierre (Mar 8, 2014)

Can someone provide me with a list of foods to eat and to avoid?


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 8, 2014)

Whtev u can stick in ur mouth!!! Chicken lean ground beef potatoes sweet potato pop tarts whey cassein sushi etc..


----------



## Azog (Mar 8, 2014)

Bulk until you can't tie your shoes.


----------



## Juan-pierre (Mar 8, 2014)

you guys suggesting i just hit the cals in overdrive, i dnt want to become a fat slob. i can gain a pound a day by going through 7000cals but nah then im just gonna be fat


----------



## windycityamateur (Mar 8, 2014)

Juan-pierre said:


> im currently bulking im still only 156lbs 9.2%bf 5'7''. i will be competing in a natural under19 competition on 7sept. so untill when should i bulk? i was planning to bulk untill the end of may, leaving me 3 months to cut. is this about right. taking into consideration the guys in my age group are not that huge, but on the other hand i dont knw who is going to show up.



you need more time then that, at least 14-16 weeks man if you're competing natty and you are at 9% IN MY OPINION. Only you know how your body will react on a hard cut, though.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 8, 2014)

Juan-pierre said:


> Can someone provide me with a list of foods to eat and to avoid?



Eat the foods you enjoy in quantities that fit your macro and caloric needs. Avoid the foods you don't like and/or have allergies to. It's that simple


----------



## Juan-pierre (Mar 8, 2014)

Yeah its gonna be hard im probably gonna have to be below 5% bf for the competition. but for now i must make more gains with my arms just below 15'' and chest at 44''


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 8, 2014)

Juan-pierre said:


> you guys suggesting i just hit the cals in overdrive, i dnt want to become a fat slob. i can gain a pound a day by going through 7000cals but nah then im just gonna be fat



The macros you choose and the amount of your caloric surplus (as well as training to some degree) will dictate how much fat you out on while bulking. Genetics play a part too but for the most part you can't change those beyond a certain point and others we haven't the technology yet to change.


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 8, 2014)

bacon and peanut butter


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 8, 2014)

.....that only tickles my stomache all that at once is one meal.


........losie is a monster.  On the lifter chart


----------



## Fsuphisig (Mar 12, 2014)

woodswise said:


> Diet is one of the the keys to this sport.  If you don't get your diet right, you won't have as much success.  To get your diet under control, you will need to weigh and measure all your food and log it.  Be sure you are getting 1.5 to 2 grams of protein per lb of bodyweight, cut your fats below 100g for bulking, an fill the rest of the kcals you need with carbs.



Why cut the fat low and replace carbs ?? Jw cuz im trying to bulk as well


----------



## SHRUGS (Mar 12, 2014)

If you're not broke and wanna take it serious and actually have a shot at winning then why not hit up Spongy for a proper diet?
!SHRUGS!


----------



## resten.goren (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi guys I am new on here I just been taking danabol ds there is any body any idea about them?


----------



## shenky (Mar 13, 2014)

resten.goren said:


> Hi guys I am new on here I just been taking danabol ds there is any body any idea about them?



Make a new thread in the section labeled, "Anabolic Steroids" , but come prepared with shield and helmet.


----------



## dboldouggie (Mar 14, 2014)

16 to 20 weeks bulking


----------

